# Alsa: Sound funzt ned richtig... Alsaconf/Phonon...

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab seit einigen Tagen ein kleines Problem mit meinem Sound und zwar...

1) Beim Login in KDE sagt mir Phonon das keine Geräte gefunden wurden, nach Abmelden/Anmelden  funzt der sound mit  Phonon jedoch....  Alles andere funzt z.B. VLC, Flash funzt direkt ohne "relogin"...

2) Zeigt mir Phonon nur noch "Nvidia ()", "Nvidia () #" und "NVIDIA HDMI" an.. Früher stand da "Nvidia HDMI", "Nvidia Analog", "Nvidia Digital"...

3) Alsaconf findet angeblich meinen Onboardsound nicht mehr...

Die  Konfig des Kernel hat sich nicht geändert und die Module sind auch alle geladen :/

Kann mir jemand helfen?  :Smile: 

```
gentoo ~ # lspci | grep Audio

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)

gentoo ~ # 

```

```
gentoo ~ # lsmod | grep snd

snd_seq_dummy           1263  0 

snd_seq_oss            26527  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      5236  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                46877  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4845  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            34797  0 

snd_mixer_oss          13923  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi    12112  1 

snd_hda_codec_analog    68102  1 

snd_hda_intel          19880  5 

snd_hda_codec          59671  3 snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi,snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                63440  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              17535  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    50892  18 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5455  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6729  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

gentoo ~ # 

```

```
gentoo ~ # dmesg | grep HDA

HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[AAZA] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

```

```
[IP-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34:2.6.34

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1:0

[I-O] [  ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23:0

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23:0

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.23:0.9

```

----------

## root_tux_linux

Einmal /tmp und /var/tmp/kdecache* gelöscht und es geht wieder oO

Aber alsaconf findet die onboard angeblich noch immer ned oO

```
gentoo ~ # cat /proc/asound/cards 

 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfe020000 irq 21

gentoo ~ # 

```

----------

